# Outdoor heating



## beachylivin (May 10, 2012)

What type of heating pad do you all recommend for outdoor use? What wattage should I be looking into? How do you ensure your tortoise does not burn itself?


----------



## Jacob (May 10, 2012)

What type of tortoise, and what size?
When my sulcata goes outside in a few years to live fulltime, i plan on building a doghouse hut in a way.
inside with a CHE Heat bulb.

That way your electric cant get ruined from weather.


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2012)

The best way is to put whatever it is you are using on a thermostat. That way you are sure it won't get too hot or too cold. A infrared radiant heater is what I plan on using, moons down the road. It doesn't get hot on the outside, so your tort can touch it and not get burned. With a well insulated tort house and use of a thermostat your electric bill shouldn't get hit to bad. Check out this website http://www.reptilebasics.com/heating.


----------



## beachylivin (May 10, 2012)

He's a 5 yrd old leopard tort.


----------



## eriksorg (May 10, 2012)

Those pads only work well in a limited area...I tried to use one in one of my outside enclosures. It didn't warm the area of their night time retreat to my satisfaction...I went back to the old way ...the I.R. bulb on a duro-stat thermostat...


----------



## Zamric (May 11, 2012)

I like using a Mini-Oil Filled Radiator but you need a good size enclosure like this...










This, of course, is WalkingRocks Bunker.... a little bit large for a 5 year old Leopard


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 11, 2012)

Pig blankets are not used to heat the ambient air in an outside enclosure. They are used for the tort to sleep on or warm his belly on. Bob loves his pad and has been sleeping on the same one for 6 years now. I also use a rheostat on it controlling the temp.

Here's the pad...
osborne-ind.com/petsub/heatpad/heat_pads2.htm

I use the F911 controller here...
osborne-ind.com/petsub/heatpad/heat_pad_controls.htm

Then for the ambient air I use an oil filled radiator heater. Bob lives in a 12'X20' shed
that's bigger than WalkingRocks bunker, so we use different things...You may need something different. How big is your tortoises enclosure?


----------



## tyrs4u (May 11, 2012)

On sale at Petco right now. Description:Zoo Med Large Repti-Therm UTH Under Tank Heater - Unit price:$33.74 USD
Awesome sale....
Also found these items I'm getting/ordered.
Can't wait...

2" Wide Professional Foil Tape (UL Listed) Bin: EC3	Heat Tape Option: 2" Wide Professional Foil Tape (UL Listed)	$0.25	$0.75

Flex Watt Heat Tape: New 6 Foot Size! - Flex Watt Cord With Attached Copper Clip Set Bin: W3	Heat Tape Option: 6 Foot Cord W/ Attached Copper Clip Set	$4.79	$9.58

NEW DIGITAL CHIP - BAH-1000DC Reptile Thermostat With DC Chip Technology BAH-1000DC Thermostat Wit Digital Chip Technology (1000 Watt Triple Plug-In Model) Bin: EC5 $39.95	$119.85

Flex Watt Heat Tape: Rubber Insulating Tape Set (TWO 2" Pieces) Instructions: Fold Over Clips To Make a Water Resistant Covering Bin: W2


----------



## beachylivin (May 21, 2012)

Only problem is I can't use an under the tank heater for an outdoor enclosure. It needs to be something my tort can lay directly on. However I did use an under the tank heater for my bearded dragon! It worked great for him!


----------



## Islandsaints (May 24, 2012)

I bought one of these, http://www.pro-products.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=59. The owner of the company is VERY helpful with designing something to fit your needs too.

Tracy


----------

